# Fin rot



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

I've had my betta for a few days now, and he has developed fin rot. he was fine, and then i woke up and his fin was sorta ripped looking. i did a 50% water change. and im going to get some aquarium salt, but what is a good medication to fix fin rot?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You can try Melafix and Pimafix, which sometimes work wonders, but you'll probably have better luck with real antibiotics.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

ive been using betta fix remedy for almost a week now, and its not working. also i was away for the weekend and i told the lady who was taking care of my pets to give him his medicine, and i got home today to find dead ghost shrimp, lowish food and lots of food floating at the top. argh argh and double argh.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

yeah, its supposed to be for wounds, ulcers, mouth fungus, and fin tail rot.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Is there anything in the tank he could have ripped his fins on? (ie plastic plants or other decorations.) The best remedy for fin rot is good old clean water. Let nature work.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

The only thing in his tank is some hornwort, and java fern.

Im going to do a big water change now, maybe that will :help:


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

thats a new picture of his, just to clarify if he has tail rot, it may not obe eay to see in this picture though.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

all of my bettas have usually looked just like yours, I dont think its fin rot


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

okay good, i just sorta thought it was because my nitrates and nitrites were high for a while.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

thats a beautiful fish you have there! looks healthy to me!


----------

